# Silver vs. Blue



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I called a feed store because they were advertising silkie chicks to see what kind they have as the store is 2 hours from home and the response was white, black, and silver. Is that the same as blue or is it a different variation?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

From what I understand (which isn't a whole lot when it comes to genetics of chickens) Blue, self-blue, silver, and lavender are basically different shadings of diluted black depending on genetics and whether or not the color breeds true.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I only ask because I really want blue silkies for all the different variations that can come from a pair. I like the excitement of not knowing what you are going to get.


----------

